# Positive speckled ANA (1:40) and miscarriage / any experience here?



## aprilshower (May 25, 2011)

> After my recent miscarriage, I had some autoimmune bloodwork done thru my family practice doc. He's not an expert in any of this but is a good friend and does his best to help me.
> 
> My ANA was positive and speckled, with a titer of 1:40. Quest rates <1:40 as negative and 1:40-1:80 as low antibody level. Everything above that is rated elevated antibody level. Thru my internet research, it seems that everything is saying that 1:40 is negative as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

I'm sorry I can't be of help about your test results but I just wanted to tell you that the vast majority - 70% - of miscarriages are caused by random chromosomal errors and only 1-2% of women will have recurrent losses. I know how difficult it is to wrestle with WHY - medically and metaphysically! - miscarriage happened to you but in most cases, women who've had early losses will carry their next baby to term.
I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## APToddlerMama (Oct 5, 2009)

Im sorry for your loss. Nak so I have to be short but you should see a rheumatologist for the ANA and an immunologist for the iga issues. It sounds like you might have an immunodeficiency disease with the low iga. I wouldn't worry about your Ana. I had a positive that was 1:1280 which is insanely high and it didn't affect my pregnancies. My rheum was not concerned. Ana tests are not reliable when pregnant. I did take baby aspirin to tamp down my autoimmune response in my second pregnancy but quit at 12 weeks when I was bruising easily. I would talk to a rheumatologist before getting pregnant again but I would bet that there isn't anything special you will need to do. Best wishes for a healthy pregnancy.


----------

